# Alternate tuning TAB converter



## MusicMetalHead (Mar 5, 2011)

I play guitar in an alternate tuning and its always a pain in the ass trying to adjust TAB for it. Is there a program out there I can just run the tab through and have it converted or adjusted to my tuning?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 5, 2011)

Guitar Pro does that.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 5, 2011)

Barely


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 5, 2011)

Guitar Pro does that but it always fucks up the fingerings so you'd have to go and individually change the fingering to what you want to play.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Mar 5, 2011)

Why not change the tuning and then when it asks 'Do you want to transpose into the current tuning' or whatever it is, click no?

I always do that and although, yes, the music on the grand staff/ledger is strictly speaking different from what I am playing through my guitar (the notes being different), the tab part remains the same. Works just fine.

give that a go.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Mar 5, 2011)

And then, at least, the pitch being played by GP5 comes out the same as what I'm hearing through my amp.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 5, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Guitar Pro does that but it always fucks up the fingerings so you'd have to go and individually change the fingering to what you want to play.




Don't transpose it, just set everything to the tuning you want and it leaves it all be. It won't be in the same key as the original, but who cares.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 5, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Don't transpose it, just set everything to the tuning you want and it leaves it all be. It won't be in the same key as the original, but who cares.



I do. If I want to take a song in standard and tune it down to B, then I'll change the tuning and keep the same fingerings (obviously). But if I want to change it from standard to, let's say Dsus4 open, then obviously the fingerings have to change or else it will sound like complete dick.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 5, 2011)

Not to derail the thread.. have you considered getting a Morephus Drop Tune? Keep your guitar in Standard E and change away


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Mar 5, 2011)

Not a dropped tuning. Well sometimes I play it dropped. I use p4 tuning. It gets rid of that annoying major third between the g and b string. Basically you tune all but the bottom strings down a half step. Makes it easier to memorize stuff because the shapes stay the same across all the strings. Also forgot to mention free is good. I am broke so something free would be preferred.


----------



## kamello (Mar 5, 2011)

^ i have one, excellent for band practice or gigs, terrible for room practice, unless you are playing a bit loud
if you are short in $$$ and are interested in one look for an used one


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Mar 5, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> I do. If I want to take a song in standard and tune it down to B, then I'll change the tuning and keep the same fingerings (obviously). But if I want to change it from standard to, let's say Dsus4 open, then obviously the fingerings have to change or else it will sound like complete dick.



In all fairness, that's a pretty obscure way to play songs written for standard tuning (or at least with the same pitch between the strings i.e. still all in fourths as normal).


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Mar 5, 2011)

MusicMetalHead said:


> Not a dropped tuning. Well sometimes I play it dropped. I use p4 tuning. It gets rid of that annoying major third between the g and b string. Basically you tune all but the bottom strings down a half step. Makes it easier to memorize stuff because the shapes stay the same across all the strings. Also forgot to mention free is good. I am broke so something free would be preferred.



I've always imagine that would make comprehending scale shapes more easy as on a piano.


----------

